# Stillstandsmotor / Drehfeldmagnet



## Majestic_1987 (7 November 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Wir setzen hier bei einem Kunden einen Stillstandsmotor (habe dafür auch den Begriff Drehfeldmagnet gefunden) als Wickelantrieb ein.

Dieser Motor hat ja die Eigenschaft, bis zum Stillstand belastet werden zu dürfen ohne dabei Schaden zu nehmen. 

Folgendes Problem: Auf dem Typenschild ist ein Nennstrom von 12,5A angegeben. Der Motor zieht aber effektiv mehr Strom (um die 22A).

Welche Formel gibt es um die Stromaufnahme im Stillstand zu errechnen und wie ist der vorgeschaltete Schutzschalter zu Dimensionieren (unserer hier fliegt regelmäßig raus).

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, Google war bisher nicht mein Freund in dieser Sache. Danke.


----------



## Deltal (7 November 2008)

Passt denn die Spannung an der Anlage mit der auf dem Typenschild überein?

Wir hatten auch schon mal derbe stress mit ein paar Motoren, weil die Anlage direkt neben dem Trafo stand (420-430V) und die Motoren nur 400V haben wollten.

Also die 10A sind viel zu viel, das macht die Wicklung nicht lange mit!


----------



## Majestic_1987 (7 November 2008)

Naja, Spannung soll 500V, ist etwa 520V. Das macht aber eigentlich nichts aus. Alle anderen Motoren auf den Anlagen haben die selben Daten und laufen Problemlos mit Nennstrom +- ein paar %.

Wir vermuten momentan, dass das Typenschild nicht stimmt.
Mittlerweile habe ich die Information, dass wohl üblicherweise der Nennstrom bei Stillstandsmotoren der Strom ist, welcher bei maximalem Moment, also wenn der Motor auf n=0 gebremst ist, fließt. 

Insofern hätten wir einen fast 100% zu hohen Strom, das kann unmöglich aus einer Spannungsüberhöhung von 5% resultieren.


----------



## Sockenralf (7 November 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben jede Menge Drehfeld-Magnetmotore im Einsatz.

Der Strom auf dem Typenschild ist wirklich der Strom, den der Motor im Stillstand zieht --> das passt also.


Spontane Idee:
Stern- bzw. Dreieckschaltung wurde schon beachtet?

Welcher Hersteller ist es denn? SSB?



MfG


----------



## Majestic_1987 (7 November 2008)

Isn Motor von Demag. Der bedient im Brankohletagebau eine Rückholwinde. Der Motor ist fremdbelüftet (das gesamte Konstrukt ist eine fertig gelieferte Einheit). Man muss dazu sagen, dass der Fremdlüfter gar kein Typenschild aufweist. Alles sehr seltsam jedenfalls xD

Schaltungsart sollte stimmen, ich werde das aber mal prüfen.


----------



## Deltal (7 November 2008)

Gibts ne möglichkeit den mal im Leerlauf zu testen eventuell mit einer anderen Maschine vergleichen.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (8 November 2008)

Also Leerlauf ist ein Problem, da die Winde immer unter einer gewissen Spannung steht....

Vergleich mit ner anderen Maschine, müssten wir mal sehen, inwieweit das machbar ist. Wie gesagt, die vermutung geht momentan in Richtung Fehler auf dem Typenschild.

Prinzipiell würd ich auch die eigentlich gute idee mit der Läuferschaltung in Erwägung ziehen, denn unsere Stromüberhöhung scheint exakt sqrt(3) zu betragen, was ja bedeuten würde wir fahren die Maschine entgegen der Sollsituation in Dreieckschaltung statt Sternschaltung....


----------



## u.moeller (23 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Majestic_1987,

besteht das Problem noch? Wir stellen auch Stillstandsmotoren her - konnte da mal nach nachgehen bei Bedarf.

Gruß Uli


----------

